# Howdy from Vermont!



## gyri (Nov 20, 2012)

Hi there!
I live in central Vermont and am a newbie at this for sure. Last year I moved a good distance from the nearest pet store that sold cheap frozen mice (petco is ridiculous!). I needed to find a way to keep my snakes fed and decided to give breeding mice a shot. What I did not expect was that this mouse project would become as interesting to me as the snakes. I consider my breeders as much of a pet as I do any of my other animals and get very excited when a new variety shows up in a litter that I have not seen before. Forgive me, I do not know all the variety names, but here's what I've got for breeders:

Dirty Brown Male
Tan Female
Dark Gray Female
Dirty Brown Female with white spots (pregnant for first time now)

Paired with the male, the tan female has produced the following young: black with white bellies, dirty brown, tan, tan with white patches, and dirty brown with white patches. Many of the tan young, with and without the white patches, have black mottling. The tan ones account for about half the young and the other colors seem to be split evenly among the other half. She has had as many as 15 per litter but the first time she had a big batch a few of the young did not make it past the hopper stage.

The gray female first produced a batch of 4 dirty brown young but in her last litter has 3 dirty browns, a light tan with crimson eyes, a couple black ones, and two that are silver with crimson red eyes. One of the silvers will definitely be joining the colony as a breeder and I am considering picking up an unrelated male soon. I am hoping to find a male with long hair but they are not available in any stores around here as far as I'm aware.

My suspicion is that if the young are bred back to their father that a very high proportion of the young will be the same color as the male. I'll find out very soon but will pick up an unrelated male soon to keep things interesting.

I will post pictures soon!


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Hello and welcome.Liking the descriptive 'crimson eyes'.I might pinch that.


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

Hello and Welcome


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

Hello and welcome


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

Welcome  
Hehe, I'm having trouble picturing a 'dirty brown'. Perhaps I garden too much. Hmm, agouti, maybe? Looking forward to the pictures.


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

hello and welcome to the forum


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome  ... also looking forward to pictures


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

yes, pix, please. ...er...welcome!


----------



## bonsai (Oct 14, 2012)

Hello gyri.
Welcome.


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Welcome


----------

